# Arches Nat'l Park- Devil's Garden Cg



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

Woohoo! We booked our first trip of the season for 5 days next week at Arches National Park in the Devil's Garden CG in the park. I've read a bunch of reviews that mainly pertain to tent camping, any advice with our 250RS? I understand the road from the visitor's center to the CG is a bit difficult and water is available at the restrooms. I assume we just keep filling our plastic containers to fill the TT. (sorry, I'm new at this...hubby has more experience)

Any recommendations at Arches for traveling with a 7yr old and 1 yr old?

Getting excited and ready to get out of town!

Thanks!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We went there a couple of years ago with our 250RS. As I recall it was really tight in there, maybe some spots for trailers, but not many. We actually camped in a private campground called Riverside Oasis in Moab. Not too bad as I recall, and close to the park. We were there in mid summer, so it was VERY HOT, we had to have AC.

Bring water with you from home, fill your tank. Also bring a hose to fill from a spigot (if available) and a container that you can use to transfer water into your tank if a spigot is not available.

Hikes are not too bad, but your 1 year old will make it a bit difficult. The Devils Garden/Landscape Arch hike is pretty easy up to Landscape Arch, gets pretty difficult after that with climbs up some steep ridges. Some of the paths are paved, such as Balance Rock and Double Arch, so you could bring a stroller. Delicate Arch is a longer, more difficult hike along some slip rock paths. Well worth the hike if you think you can handle it with the one year old on your back. This is the most beautiful arch in the park IMO, need to really try to get to see this if you can.

You will have the weather on your side, as it is not too hot yet. It was 105 degrees when we were there, made our hikes very difficult. I had to carry gallons of water for the family. Even at that, we ran out of water and had to turn back. There is very little shelter from the sun and the heat out there so be prepared.

DAN


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

While you're in the area, don't miss going to Canyonlands National Park too. It's just up the road a short ways from Arches. My family visited both a couple of years ago and really enjoyed both parks. Have fun!!!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

National parks usually have water spigots throughout the campground that you can fill your tank with. However, most of them are not threaded for a hose. Pick up a $5 item called a "water thief" or a "water bandit." It is basically a rubbery sleeve that fits over/onto the spigot and has a threaded end that you can now attach a hose to. Keep a little hose clamp in your bag of tricks to help keep it attached. If the water pressure is too high it can come off. We have found this little item has come in handy many times! They can be ordered from Amazon or Camping World carries them.

We were able to drive through Arches about 10 years ago. It is beautiful! It is on our list to visit and stay for a bit. Have a great time!

S


----------



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help!

We got a pull thru site which just looks like parallel parking off the loop., oh well, last spot available. My husband is in the military and quite active (even did the Baatan Death march with a 50 lb pack for 26 mi in southern NM for fun!) so our 20 lb baby won't be a problem other than her wanting to walk instead and the backpack has a sunshade. we're stationed in NM now so can relate to desert life already,







ha!

Good idea with the hose, I didn't think about that option. thanks for the hike details.

The pictures look so pretty and temps will be mid 60s during the day and 30 at night....looking forward to it!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We were in the Moab area about five years ago and stayed in the KOA just south of town. We loved the convenience of the KOA.

We pull our Obie with a 4x4 pick-up so we made sure to drive many of the off-road trails in the area - nothing too strenuous but extremely scenic. One of our favorite was Dead Horse Point State Park just a few miles from Moab. We saw it from below on the Colorado River and up high from the park.

We also enjoyed taking an evening cruise up the Colorado River, leaving immediately north of town. They light up the canyon with powerful searchlights, a unique experience.

As mentioned previously, Canyonlands National Park, is also definitely worth seeing and so close. A little further away, but also impressive is Capitol Reef National Park. And Monument Valley is practically between your home and Moab.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

Washie4 said:


> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> We got a pull thru site which just looks like parallel parking off the loop., oh well, last spot available. My husband is in the military and quite active (even did the Baatan Death march with a 50 lb pack for 26 mi in southern NM for fun!) so our 20 lb baby won't be a problem other than her wanting to walk instead and the backpack has a sunshade. we're stationed in NM now so can relate to desert life already,
> 
> ...


The task of a 26 mile hike with a 50 lb pack is a test of physical fitness. I do it regularly while fighting fire. It is NOT even remotely comparable to what our brave warriors endured daily on the infamous Bataan Death march. I feel that you did not mean to slight those men, but it is not the same as what they did.


----------



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

Grover said:


> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> We got a pull thru site which just looks like parallel parking off the loop., oh well, last spot available. My husband is in the military and quite active (even did the Baatan Death march with a 50 lb pack for 26 mi in southern NM for fun!) so our 20 lb baby won't be a problem other than her wanting to walk instead and the backpack has a sunshade. we're stationed in NM now so can relate to desert life already,
> 
> ...


The task of a 26 mile hike with a 50 lb pack is a test of physical fitness. I do it regularly while fighting fire. It is NOT even remotely comparable to what our brave warriors endured daily on the infamous Bataan Death march. I feel that you did not mean to slight those men, but it is not the same as what they did.
[/quote]

No, it is a Memorial March to honor them every year and is held in White Sands, NM....http://www.bataanmarch.com/ . We were both military kids growing up....and have utmost pride in those who have served.


----------



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

We had a fantastic trip! Great campground, mild temps this time of year, and plenty to see/do. Recommend!


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

Washie4 said:


> We had a fantastic trip! Great campground, mild temps this time of year, and plenty to see/do. Recommend!


Looks like a great place to visit. Hope you have many more happy adventures with your Outback.


----------

